# Shooting Vinyl Records



## recordalley (Apr 8, 2010)

Any tips for shooting records? the ones I took for ebay look cloudy although the records are mint. Here are two new pictures using the flash this time, one w/ polarizing filter, one w/no filter (Nikon D90). These pictures were taken in a dark closet. The 3rd picture was taken with my panasonic point 'n shoot without the flash

http://www.flickr.com/photos/32921498@N06/4508141130/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/32921498@N06/4507502973/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/32921498@N06/4507081396/


----------



## Formatted (Apr 9, 2010)

What camera are you using?
What lights are you using?
Need more info!

Can you post the photos here so we know what is wrong?


----------



## KmH (Apr 9, 2010)

recordalley said:


> Any tips for shooting records? the ones I took for ebay look cloudy although the records are mint.


Why are you shouting?

If they look cloudy, I suspect you're seeing reflections.

Like Formatted says, without images to look at it's all guesswork and of little direct use for you. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## Fedaykin (Apr 9, 2010)

You don't need to use all CAPS to get help man. In fact it'll deter it.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 10, 2010)

You're lighting up everything with that big soft light source. Not everything needs a big soft light. If you want shiny instead of cloudy hit it with a direct flash rather than what looks like soft reflected light.


----------



## JoeD (Apr 15, 2010)

I can't see your photos.  It says "Oops".  I take hundreds of shots of vinyl records using a Nikon D50.  I usually have the LP's under, or near, a light source and have the normal flash on.  Usually with great results.  I'd put a link for you to view them but don't want to appear to be hyping my record site.  Let me know if you want to see them or discuss further.

Oh, lastly (maybe most important) I usually shoot at an angle and not straight at the record.


----------

